# Schwinn Twinn 1977 Flamingo (pink)



## PCHiggin (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi,Looking for the above in excellent condition. Please e-mail response to wardxe525@yahoo.com


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 11, 2016)

Bump,Still looking


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 22, 2016)

Still looking..I live near Ann Arbor.Thanks.


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 30, 2016)

Bump...Still want one.Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 23, 2016)

Bump Still looking Merry Christmas


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 14, 2017)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 30, 2017)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 28, 2017)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 7, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> bump



Bump one more time


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 13, 2018)

Bump


----------



## PCHiggin (May 2, 2018)

Bump,No luck @ A/A


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 12, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 22, 2019)

bump,I can meet in Ann Arbor next month


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 17, 2019)

Bump....Still want one.Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 6, 2019)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2022)

Bump, Still looking. Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 1, 2022)

Bump


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 27, 2022)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 27, 2022)

bump


----------

